# Motorized Broom--Hardly Davidson



## Goldenrod (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks be to TRM for doing the bike version of this idea.  I felt that we should have a motorized broom in our section of the website. I made it for a Halloween decoration and free picture seat at the World Of Wheels--Chicago.  This picture was part of my Christmas card.  It is powered by a Fox junk 2 stroke.  The chocks look like rocks but they hold down the broom from wandering because it can not be shut off, sorta like a horse.  They bounce like wheels when the vehicle attempts to land.  It uses jet fuel only and has a sturdy stand under the black velvet.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 22, 2018)

Craaaazy far out piece man!


----------



## b 17 fan (Dec 22, 2018)

Love it


----------



## Greg M (Dec 22, 2018)

Freaking awesome!
How’s the gas mileage?


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 22, 2018)

Mid air refueling is expensive because you have to fly the broom straight up to fill the front of the tank.   The gas milage is almost as low as a heavy battle but you can carry a Toto size dog.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 24, 2018)

Goldenrod said:


> Mid air refueling is expensive because you have to fly the broom straight up to fill the front of the tank.   The gas milage is almost as low as a heavy battle but you can carry a Toto size dog.




That should read battle tank.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2019)

Where you get the Fox motor?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 6, 2019)

Looks like the hot setup for Quidditch.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 7, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Where you get the Fox motor?





bricycle said:


> Where you get the Fox motor?



It was a parts motor for my other, unused, unmounted, Fox engine that I want to put on a bike.  No parts were usable so I was going to throw it away but now I love my other little guy because the design is so cute and rare.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 7, 2019)

If Darrin had bought Samantha a rod...


----------

